# Stainless!



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

hey, i was just wondering if anyone has a rifle with a synthetic stock, stainless barrel, and a stainless scope that used *black rings/base*. I am curious as to what it would look like due to the fact that matching stainless is very difficult. If anyone has input or possibly a picture it would be much appreciated. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Good question. I hope you get an answer, 'cause I'm getting ready to put together such a rifle. It may be even goofier since I have a synthetic stock, stainless barrel and an old blued Mauser action. Maybe get it satin nickle plated?


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

i have a tikka t3 25-06 with a laminent stock with stainless barrel and i have a black scope with stainless scope mounts, it dont look too bad but who cares about looks if your just shootin animals with it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Have 4 Rugers with stainless barrels, all have stainless rings, 3 have black scopes and one has a silver scope. My personal preference is stainless rings with a black scope.

Since we are on the stainless subject, why is it a magnet will stick to a "stainless steel" Ruger barrel?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I went with the stainless scope and matte black rings and base. It looks extremely sharp and i love the way it looks!! I put on a sightron stainless and it matches the rem vssf barrel perfect. I couldnt have asked for it to match any better! I have had it for almost a year now and every time i look at it i still smile


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> Since we are on the stainless subject, why is it a magnet will stick to a "stainless steel" Ruger barrel?


Almost all stainless steel rifle barrels are made from 416r stainless, a Martensitic alloy to allow heat treating and good machinability. Martenistic alloys are magnetic and do not contain nicklel.

Non magnetic stainless is called Austentic and is alloyed with nickel making them non-magnetic but not heat treatable with poor machining characteristics.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I have three Remington 700's that are stainless 2 with synthetic stocks and 1with the laminated stock. All 3 have matte black scopes with matching rings and bases and all 3 look very sharp. I like the matte setup with a stainless rifle because stainless rings and bases don't match the rifle finish. Hope that helps


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Kiwi98j, much appreciated. A friend of mine and I were confused when we learned this. Thought i could get an anser here !!! :beer:


----------

